# Resurrection of a basket case LGB Chloe into a small Forney



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK here's the story, a short time ago David Russel aka the Rooster made me an offer I couldn't refuse, no, not to knock off Vinnie Boom Boom, but whether I was interested in his "in pieces" basket case LGB CHLOE parts donor that he no longer needed, this is one of my favorite engines of all time, well long story short, it arrived, in many pieces, some missing, including some IMPORTANT bits like almost every screw and her PISTONS and SLIDE RODS :O 










...but the Borracho Locomotive Works love a challenge 


And so after scrounging thru the scrap pile and parts bin, found the piston/sliders from a Bachmann Porter and a little creative technics from the Frankenstein Surgical center, FRANKENCHLOE is about 90% finished, she's still missing some stuff and touch up paint, but for the most part she's done.














Those last shots are the Bachmann organ donor graft pictures. I test run her, very smooth, 
even runs ON THE PIZZA!









...but that plastic trailing truck, something has to be done.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have noticed that this new one would not only make a really nifty Forney if I added a 
compact truck under the bunker...so

New trailing truck added










Chloe is now a Forney












Rear showing the coupler, lots of swing for the Pizza curves











Looks like Pete the Pup has a new ride.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

It's always interesting taking a basket case and making it work again.  
The Bachmann parts worked out really well.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well thought I'd try something a little different, Chloe is still under that tank but this looks just a tad more interesting


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Will this madness ever end??? Well done with the blending of the B'mann and LGB parts. It all works very well together.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I am already looking at the next round of changes, I need to cut the dome down a bit but I want to wait a few days for the paint to fully dry, then add a small compressor and air tanks. 

Now that its cooled down a bit I've been trying to catch up with a lost summer. I've also finish painting this goofus little engine:


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

vic these are also my favorite locos
and since they are delicate
id like to tuck away your ideas and solutions on what to do in event of disaster

please let me know:
whose pistions (steam chests)
what queen posts on the pilot-they dont look stock but like real brass in the pic
what make lubricators sitting atop the steam chests-ditto above-stock? I need to replace a missing one on an LGB porter -vey hard to come by 

are you still using the lgb drive?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,
I love what you did to _Chloe_ but I would give it a unique paint job to fully integrate the saddletank. Right now, it looks as if _Chloe _has had a black saddletank tacked on (which is what you said.) If the tank were the same blue as the boiler cover I would say leave the rest. I really like how you turned it into a credible forney! Making it a saddletanker was just another brilliant step! Give some consideration to painting it as I really think it would tie it all together beautifully!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 12 Oct 2012 12:52 PM 
vic these are also my favorite locos
and since they are delicate
id like to tuck away your ideas and solutions on what to do in event of disaster

please let me know:
whose pistions (steam chests)
what queen posts on the pilot-they dont look stock but like real brass in the pic
what make lubricators sitting atop the steam chests-ditto above-stock? I need to replace a missing one on an LGB porter -vey hard to come by 

are you still using the lgb drive?


Thanks, The steam chest is stock Chloe, its the pistons on the sides and push rods that did not come with it, those are from a Bachmann 1/22.5 Porter, the drive rod and side rods are stock Chloe, I used Walthers micro bolt/nut to connect the LGB driverods to the Bmann crosshead. I just shaped the arms of the Bmann pistons to sit over the arms of the LGB steam chest and bolted it together with a Walthers micro-bolt and nut.

The queen posts are stock from the original Chloe 

The lubricators I _think_ are Bachman again repurposed from the 1/22 Porter

Yes the original drive is still working, I don't plan to tax it very much.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 12 Oct 2012 01:12 PM 
Vic,
I love what you did to _Chloe_ but I would give it a unique paint job to fully integrate the saddletank. Right now, it looks as if _Chloe _has had a black saddletank tacked on (which is what you said.) If the tank were the same blue as the boiler cover I would say leave the rest. I really like how you turned it into a credible forney! Making it a saddletanker was just another brilliant step! Give some consideration to painting it as I really think it would tie it all together beautifully!

Thanks but I'm not sure I'm going to keep the saddletank, I found something maybe suitable for smaller sidetanks which would not be as overwhelming, but I haven't had a chance to try them installed. If so I would likely try to match the cab color red as I have never seen a Floquil color close to that shade of blue.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think a saddletank about half the thickness which extends all the way to the smokebox would look cool. But then again, thats what happens, one person builds a model and someone else has another idea and the next thing you know you have two of them being built, lol


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's right alright, Victor.... Right alright....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Run into a snag, I dont know what color LGB made the cab out of but whatever color it is Floquil doesn't make a matching color. So that means adding a second color onto the cab as well as the tanks...grumbles.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Might be easier to bite the bullet and just repaint it with colors that are close.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my idea will work OK. Just haven't had a chance to finish the second color which will be zinc chromium which is a light green that goes well with the maroon red of the cab. Will try to finish this one up soon.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tanks added, so far..I like






































Added some brass guides to keep the truck and coupler from swing wildly about while handling 










Still missing a few bits, I need to scrounge up some whistle/safety valves and I have a little detail painting to do but for the most part I think this will be it for a while


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh that's _darling!! _I like it! Yes, the smaller saddle tanks definitely work better! Bravo!!


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have to admit, that turned out pretty cool looking. Good job.


----------

